# How do you discipline someone?



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

@*unINFalliPle*, I can partially relate to your situation with your brother, my brother is a good person but I had some sleep problems with him when we lived together with our parents. His room was next to me, and I could hear him talking when he was gaming. Sometimes he does stop when I ask him to, sometimes he doesn't. I ended up buying some ear buds that did stop all the noise. Our relationship is much better than before, as we had a rocky relationship back then, so while I ask him for respect and he mostly does, I also try not to make things to ugly.

Maybe you have to talk to your brother calmly, or maybe write an-email to him if talking in real life is not easy. Don't use blackmail so soon, try to ask for his respect at first.
Also, are you guys living with your parents? Or just you and your brother? If you guys are with your parents then they should also do something. The house is theirs, they can set some rules. If the house is only between you and your brother, and you're the main supporter of the house, you can set some rules. You can start by asking them to not be noisy, whenever they stay up late. Then if they fail to do it after a few times, tell them that they can't be there at certain time.
But if he's too hard to live with, maybe having your own place is better choice, if you can.
Your brother is still young, many young people are selfish and not listening, hopefully he can mature more by time.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Wash offending part with soap.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

May have been a little stressed out. Words in forum are angrier than they appear.  I'm actually pretty laid back. I'll deal with it. Thank you.


----------

